# New CD release!



## mikeyn71 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would like to introduce everyone to my new CD just released on Balcon Records in Austria. It is a collection of South American guitar music. The music ranges from folkloric dances to colorful impressionism. I invite to listen to some of the tracks...

http://www.amazon.de/Guitar-Sudamericana-Michael-Anthony-Nigro/dp/B000NJVXJK
(to listen to the tracks)

If you decide to purchase my CD please do so through my website at: 
www.nigroclassicalguitar.com


----------

